# Fav fast food burger.



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

Ok what is your fav fast food stop of the big 4 here in Canada.

Picture this and THIS ONLY you have been driving all day you and the person you are traveling with are both hungry you pull into a growing town off the highway. You look left and right and see resturants at the intersection to your left when you get close enough your choices are:

Mcdonalds
Burger King
Wendys
Harveys

where do you pull in?

NOTE this town dosnt have any other resturants there is no tim hortons you cant get a sandwich there the gas station only sells gas theres no alternatives there you are HUNGRY and you have to eat at one of the establishments listed above.

PS YOU BOTH HAVE TO PEE BADLY SO WAITING FOR THE NEXT TOWN ISNT AN OPTION EITEHR

so basically what im trying to say is I dont want to read how come there is no tacco bell or swiss chalet or a & w, its just there isnt its my town and thats the way it is haha.

Please vote

shoe


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Harvey's in the big four?

You missed A & W which is much bigger, at least in western Canada.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Kind of of different for me, since I eat veggie burgers. 

Harvey's has a fantastic one--best of nearly everywhere I've tried. 

Burger King's is fairly average, a little on the dry side (problem with most veggie burgers). 

Never tried McDonald's (not sure if they still have it) but I'm told it's very dry. The studio shot of it even looks kind of dry. 

No veggie burger at Wendy's. They're the last holdout on a veggie-friendly menu.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

I try my best not to support fast food chains. Back in the day though, I would have gone for A&W for sure.
I like a good, home-made burger.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Deleted


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

rgray said:


> Sorry, but for a town like that I'd barely slow down!


It's "a town like that", that exists due to agriculture and puts the flour and produce in supermarkets so you can have your burger, bun and trimmings.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Sonal said:


> Kind of of different for me, since I eat veggie burgers.
> 
> Harvey's has a fantastic one--best of nearly everywhere I've tried.
> 
> ...


I used to work at Burger King years ago and I used to eat a whopper with no meat. Don't know if they still do it, it is very good without or without the meat. 

I prefer Burger King to the others. In the end though, fast food places are killers for my body. As I have gotten older, I found when I eat that stuff I feel ill. I am used to eating a healty diet and when I stick that junk down my gut it makes me pay for it.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

SINC said:


> Harvey's in the big four?
> 
> You missed A & W which is much bigger, at least in western Canada.


Here in Ontario there are many more harveys than A&W from what i have seen, but i could be wrong.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I used to do the burger with no meat thing too--the whopper with no meat is pretty good. (Sure beats the McD's version of bread with ketchup, mustard, a pickle and fake onions.)

Not sure that the BK Veggie is significantly better than the whopper with no meat, but the addition of the veggie patty makes things somewhat more filling.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

sonal, you should try the lick's nature burger - hands down the *best *veggie burger i have ever tasted. 

i think lick's should be added to the poll.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I like the Lick's Nature Burger quite a bit. A very, very close second to Harvey's in my book.

There's both a Lick's and a Harvey's near where I live.... plus, I make a mean portobello mushroom burger.

Now if only I could get street vendor veggie dogs in this area.

EDIT: Hey, and did you know you can buy the Lick's veggie burger frozen in supermarkets? Best frozen veggie burger by far.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Agreed. The Lick's veggie burger is hands down the best I've had from any fast food joint... (and this coming from a meat eater )


----------



## MacAndy (May 17, 2004)

Mmmm... burgers!!

McDonald's - in my younger years, McD's would win hands down - salty and sweet all in one. I still desire one every now and then though the meals are less satisfying now than they were when I needed all that sodium!

Burger King - any time I tried them they failed miserably to impress - a sloppy mess every time, presentation leaves a lot to be desired, the unfortunate side of being able to "get it your way" is that it is hashed together by people who could care less.

Harvey's - tried their burger ONCE - swore I would never venture into one every again, never did, what a horrible tasting "burger" or should I say processed cardboard.

Wendy's - not a big fan of their greyish-brown slabs of meat, prefer their chicken side. Their multi-decker burgers look like they'd give you a cardiac immediately.

Wimpy's - there are two in east end Toronto, maybe more, now THAT's a burger - a full half pound, beaver-tail-sized chunk and very, very well made, one of the best. I dare anyone here who is a fan of burgers to go and try one soon - see how far you get through one! And let us know.

Patrician Grill - Sherbourne and King - their chesse deluxe is a magnificent meal, homemade patties and a delicious presentation replete with that grand diner experience [this was my old haunt from 1984-1987 at college, when I taught there from 1987-2000 and again from 1992-2000 when we had a studio a few blocks away - a 16-year stretch] when you see Terry or Chris, tell 'em Andrew said HI!

Today...

The most satisfying burgers are the ones I make myself. Turkey burgers. Ground turkey is so deliciously moist it needs no egg or HP or BBQ sauce, aside from a healthy dose of soya sauce for flavour. They form patties perfectly and they grille evenly and it is hard to burn them unless you're a psycho BBQer. One tray makes four great-sized burgers or 6 family-sized burgers.

My take on the burger thing, thanks for listening.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

miguelsanchez said:


> sonal, you should try the lick's nature burger - hands down the *best *veggie burger i have ever tasted.
> 
> i think lick's should be added to the poll.


I agree Lick's is my favourite fast food burger, chicken, and even the Turkey burger is awsome I've never tried there veggie burger so I can't coment but the next time I'm there maybe I'll give it a shot.

Laterz


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Deleted


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

I'd rather starve than eat anything from any of those so-called "restaurants". I don't eat corpses but I recently had a veggie burger at Casey's. It's the best I've ever had - much better than Lick's IMHO.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

MacAndy--you should try the burgers (meat ones) at the Waterside Grill at Sherbourne and Queen's Quay. Big homemade-looking thing. A number people of people I know really love it.

Their veggie burger is average, but you can get a big pile of caramelized onions on top, (and jalepenos and real cheese) taking it into the above average category.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

forgot to mention, since reading "fast food nation" i can't go back to any of the big chains' meat-burgers, no matter how "grade-a" they tell me it is.

i have had home-made burgers made with ground sirloin that we bought from the grocery store and they were pretty good, and also home-made burgers made with ground moose (from a northern ontario hunting expedition). definitely an acquired taste.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Deleted


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

I forgot about Licks. Good burgers, great veggie burgers! I can't even tell it's not meat. They have a fine selection of toppings as well.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Webers is very good. Only problem is waiting in the huge lineups they always have. So bloody long they have to take your order while you stand in line. 

http://www.webersrestaurants.com/homepage.htm

I also like Sonny's in Brampton, there pretty much the same as Webers


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm in a physical slump right now and tend to be frequenting these places a lot right now. (When I start running in the fall, I promise I won't go!)

Of all the burger joints mention in the poll, I would have to say Wendy's is the best. The lettuce, tomatoes are fresh and most of the time the burgers don't explode when you're eating with one hand. My preference is the the Big Bacon Double Cheeseburger or the Spicy Chicken (not really spicy, even for a white guy). Not cheap, but good. Wendys is priced about $1.00 - $2.00 more than McDonalds. Also, the you can opt out of fries for a salad. My bud and I find the burgers very satisfying after a CFL game in the Lions kick Argos butts. The Garden Salad meal is also one of the best salads I have ever had. I would say it's better than sit down resturants. Note: Wendys uses vegetable oil to cook the fries, so if your Muslim or Kosher, it's OK. (My sister-in-law is from Figi, very interesting culture and I respect her choices)

McDonalds is fast and cheap. That's what you're paying for. If you're looking for health stuff, go somewhere else. I find it great you can get a lunch for just over $5.00. I did try the Veggie burger. It only tastes great when it's just made. If you order one, get it with no onions or something. You will then get a fresh burger. But, the service has always been great. Smilling people at the drive through, polite, "Have a nice day", good eye contact. There's a reason why all the other fast food resturants are always trying to beat out McDonald's. The have set an industry standard. Oh, the washrooms are always clean and smell nice. 
Note: The McDonalds in the United States, especially the southern states, totally suck. I guess their standards are much lower than Canadas.

Harveys- Messy and takes to long to order. The only time I've gone to Harveys is when it's connected to a Swiss Chalet.
Note: Did you know that Swiss Chalet, Montannas and Kelseys are all owned by the same company. I can guarrantee the 1/2 chicken will taste the same.

Burger King- Nice change from McDonalds. Whopper not bad. Burgers are little bet more cash and can be messy. Service can really suck sometimes. Never tired Veggie

Runners Up- 
Dairy Queen, good but expensive burgers, way over $7.50 for a chicken burger. Might as well make your own for that price. (funny only women work there )
White Spot (BC) - Double Bacon Mushroom Burger, very good, tastes like it was made at home.
A & W- Not bad, basic Teen burger OK, can get expensive when you add more stuff and sloppy.
Arbys- Haven't had one for about 4 years
Subway- Good, but can get expensive
Quiznos- same
Any local pub- Pub food is always going to be good food.


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

Clockwork said:


> Webers is very good. Only problem is waiting in the huge lineups they always have. So bloody long they have to take your order while you stand in line.
> 
> http://www.webersrestaurants.com/homepage.htm
> 
> I also like Sonny's in Brampton, there pretty much the same as Webers


When I used to live in Ont, all the times I have passed by Webers, I have never stopped in. Yes, it was because of the line ups. But, it's cruel how you can smell the burger smoke when you motor by. That's evil.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

Sticking with the given choices, I would choose Wendy's. I LOVE the big bacon classic and don't mind the extra buck or two, as it just tastes fresher. I love the crunchy pickles. No veggie burger is a big red X however as my boyfriend is vegetarian.

I rate McDonald's fries the best, but that's probably just the crack they put in them. McD's have gotten rid of their veggie burger for some reason. The BF is unimpressed as he quite liked it. Now he just gets 4 x grilled cheese sandwiches which are basically buns and processed cheese. NFG.

Best burgers ever: BURGER FUEL in New Zealand. Too bad they don't exist on this continent.  I would kill for a bacon backfire or a ford freakout w/ cheese some days... (All the burgers have car-themed names.) AND... they have FOUR different veggie burgers which are delicious!!!


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

We don't have Harvey's here anymore, though it was my favorite. A&W Teen burger is my next favorite. Ches's fish & chips makes a good homemade burger, I order it with fried onions. It's quite good. Their fries are excellent too.

Speaking about non-meat burgers,
I really don't like any of the veggieburgers from the fast food joints. 
I tried the M&M Meats veggie (rather: no-meat) burger on the BBQ recently and it was very good. A bit dry so it needs careful attention. No soy aftertaste. The PC veggie burger has a strong soy aftertaste, IMHO.

I prefer my own homemade burgers made with 1/2 ground lean beef and 1/2 ground chicken or turkey. Add some matzo meal or ground saltines, chopped garlic, soya sauce, parsley and onion powder, use milk to moisten. 

The kind of BBQ sauce makes a difference too.
Favorites bottled: Kraft Onion and Heinz Chicken & Rib
Make my own: Ketchup, onion, ginger & garlic powder, brown sugar and pinch of cinnamon. Thin it a bit with water or wine.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Pylonman said:


> When I used to live in Ont, all the times I have passed by Webers, I have never stopped in. Yes, it was because of the line ups. But, it's cruel how you can smell the burger smoke when you motor by. That's evil.


They are good, much better than any of the fast food joints. Webers is fresh and they use "good beef", they make there own homemade burgers. not 100% pure beef that could be any part of the cow. I don't go to Webers anymore because it's not worth waiting in line for more than half an hour for food.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

Lick's has a great veggie burger, acoording to the BF. And you can buy them from Dominion also.


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

Speaking of veggie burgers, have you tried Coscos brand. Quite good! It's infused with cheese so they don't fall apart and not dry. My 15 month son just loves them for lunch.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

No Licks!!!!!! psssshawww


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

I must look for those Lick's at our Dominion.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Wow, a topic near and dear to our hearts 

I never fell for the Webers hype myself. I tend to think that people stop because other people stop and because it's ALWAYS on TV on weekends.

I've had many good burgers from the various family run burger joints around the GTA that stand out in my memory more than Webers. There's a great place (SuperBurger) at Highway 89 and Highway 10 in Ontario that's always busy and serves up a good burger, for example.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Shoe...did you REALLY expect that you would only get comments regarding the four you mentioned?? hahahahahahahaha you don't know this place very well do you!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

...and for my answer...

I like meatless cheeseburgers at mcdonalds with a small fry (if I have no other options to eat somewhere else).


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

"None of the above." I haven't been to any of those places in years, though I more or less liked them all when I was younger.

Only went to Licks once when I lived in TO. I couldn't stand the singing; the employees looked so miserable working under Strict Orders to Have Fun. Do they still make them sing? (I did like the burger.)

Anyway, I have a weakness for the ones at La Belle Province, which, for the uninitiated, is a Quebec chain that mimics traditional roadside fast food -- fresh-cut fries, poutine, hot dogs, burgers, club sandwich, etc. I've seen an outlet or two on rural roadsides, though AFAIK most are in the city.

It's all pretty awful, to be honest, and the burgers certainly won't win any awards. 

But those wee things (they're a bit bigger than a regular McD's burger) hit the nostalgia button just-so. It's just a slim beef pattie done on a griddle, "all dressed" (which in QC means mustard, relish, chopped onions, and chopped cabbage that's sort of coleslawesque but not heavily pickled), on a flimsy little lightly toasted bun. Add a slice of processed cheese for a few cents more.

Still, I'll take a tiny mom-and-pop shack by the side of the road any day.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

iMatt said:


> Only went to Licks once when I lived in TO. I couldn't stand the singing; the employees looked so miserable working under Strict Orders to Have Fun. Do they still make them sing? (I did like the burger.)


It's more like moaning than singing really, at least anytime I've ever been there. There's usually one guy who's right into it and the rest are just trying to get through it. Terrible. I don't know if they still do it and I don't know why they ever did it in the first place!


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

same reason people sing in a chain gang?


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

oh i knew what would happen, its kinda like my old chat name " dont_open_this_profile"

if there is a rule to be broken people will.

my reason for doing this poll has other motives, ill be back later this afternoon to explain.

ps thanks to everyone who broke the rules especially you health food bunch he he

shoe


----------



## DJM (Feb 21, 2005)

I'd rather get a burger from a "chip wagon". Burgers from these places are usually quite good (depending on where you get it, but my experiences are good). They are also usually huge, and there is no "confusion" on what toppings that were ordered because you add your own. Mmmmm, I'm going out for a bite now.....


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

This thread should be banned during dinner hours tho with 6 times zones THAT might a hard thing to do.....oh well....carry on......(.wipes drool off keyboard)


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

*Lick's!!!*

I'm in with the Lick's crowd! I'm a meat eater and I'd eat their "Nature Burger" (veggie) any day of the week. Can't say the same for any of the others. 

Too bad they closed up shop in my town years ago. Still pay them a visit every trip through Barrie, though.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Just had a Harvey's hamburger for supper, and it did not taste too great. Nice and soggy, with a rubbery texture mmmmm. Personally, I'm a Wendy's fan, but its all about personal preference


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Harvey's used to be a lot better, IMHO. Now, they're just factory processed burgers like the rest (McD, BK, Wendy's).


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

CN - you just KILLED my appetite......hmm maybe that's okay given my rounded frame.


----------



## iPodMR (Jul 7, 2005)

Like Sonal I eat veggie burgers and Harvey's is definitely the best. I have tried the one at MD's but it just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Of any of the choices above, I would choose Harvey's. The Angus Burger is really good.

However, if I had my choice, A&W have really stepped up their game in the last few years. Their quality has really come up. Licks burgers are King though. I wouldn't classify Lick's as fast food though. It still takes a good five minutes to get your food, sometimes longer. They fall somewhere in between fast food and a regular restaurant. But I go for the Hulk burger. Mmmmm. Beef.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Ah yes I do have a weakness for a teen burger and frosted mug of A&W. Yummm.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Ah yes I do have a weakness for a teen burger and frosted mug of A&W. Yummm.


A&W from time to time have a steak burger that is really good. Mmmmm.

And yes, their frosted mugs of root beer are second to none.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Wendys

Big Bacon Classic....mmmm....


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Double cheese from Peters Drive In here in calgary.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

None of the above.




oryxbiker said:


> Double cheese from Peters Drive In here in calgary.


Second that. 

If I've got to eat a mass produced burger, it's DQ.

Otherwise, the Backdoor Burgers at the Bierstube on White Mountain above Whitefish, MT are second to none.

Little greasy spoon in Lethbridge called Lucy's used to make a damn fine burger as well. Finish it off w/ a slice of homemade coconut cream pie...


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

oryxbiker said:


> Double cheese from Peters Drive In here in calgary.


just don't order the large fries, right? 

last time i was out there, i made that mistake and ended up with a shoe-box full of french fries.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> maybe that's okay given my rounded frame.


MacDoc think of it as "well insulated" for our canadian winters.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

that's an easy question.
i'll go to the one that's having a sale. 
crap for crap, i 'll get the cheap crap.

if i could pick a Canadian Burger Joint, Hero Burger, 

an quote


" there are three kind of burgers,
MickyD's, which is the one you eat, and you see what it does to you.
Then there's Lick's, which is good, unless something goes wrong.......and something always goes wrong.
And then there is Hero, which is the only one I eat. It cost money, it cost money because it saves money"

name the movie, get a free supersize.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I forgot all about Hero... they're relatively new (at least in Southern Ontario). They are expensive, but the burger was pretty good. I've only been once and hopefully I'll go back before they're gone. I don't imagine the general public is interested in a $7 hamburger when McDonald's will feed 2 for the same price.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i'm kind of off burgers from the big chains.

my favourite sandwich right now is the steak and onion with hot peppers at california sandwiches. amazing.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

A&W is my favourite for a fast-food burger type food product.

James


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

Anyone know what's going on at Lick's?

The flagship store in the Beaches is gone, and so is the one in Bronte between Oakville and Burlington. They both used to be jam packed throughout the year.

The one in Burlington is almost always empty, and there's usually only two people working. Gone are the days when they'd yell out your order for a callback, and they don't bother asking for your name. The great 50's music is also long gone.

Every store I've been in over the last two years looks like it's ready for bankruptcy. I still like their burgers cause I love the garlic sauce.

What gives?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rob said:


> Anyone know what's going on at Lick's?
> 
> The flagship store in the Beaches is gone, and so is the one in Bronte between Oakville and Burlington. They both used to be jam packed throughout the year.
> 
> ...


The Queen Street location closed so they could put up another damned ugly condo--I believe it was relocating. I occasionally went to the one at York Mills and Leslie, but it was becoming increasingly filthy. They switched their fry supplier to some soggy mess with the potatoes pre-soaked in brine. 

Competition has hit them hard, I think. I can now buy burgers twice as good at places like Five Guys or The Burgers Priest.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Another vote for A&W - though it's been a long, long time since I had a fast food burger. But now that you have me thinking about 'em, I can't get this out of my mind: my family cottage on the lake; charcoal BBQ; homemade burgers made with egg, big chunks of onion, some black pepper... topped with slices of real cheddar, relish, heinz catsup, mustard... toasted buns.... thanks... thanks SO much for making me even more homesick than I was five minutes ago....

(FYI Mexico doesn't do hamburgers. I'll spare you the details, to protect your appetite... and my hide, given that I'm stuck here for awhile yet....)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> Another vote for A&W - though it's been a long, long time since I had a fast food burger. But now that you have me thinking about 'em, I can't get this out of my mind: my family cottage on the lake; charcoal BBQ; homemade burgers made with egg, big chunks of onion, some black pepper... topped with slices of real cheddar, relish, heinz catsup, mustard... toasted buns.... thanks... thanks SO much for making me even more homesick than I was five minutes ago....
> 
> (FYI Mexico doesn't do hamburgers. I'll spare you the details, to protect your appetite... and my hide, given that I'm stuck here for awhile yet....)


Our local A&W actually delivered some burgers and onion rings and some root beer when we were in crisis mode delivering puppies this weekend. It helps that one of the owners bought one of our doxies, but that is another story. So, score another one for A&W. Paz, mi amigo.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Had my first A & W burger and root beer in Havre, Montana back in the early 50s on vacation with my parents. Love them to this day.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Had my first A & W burger and root beer in Havre, Montana back in the early 50s on vacation with my parents. Love them to this day.


Memories. I had my first A&W hamburger in Thunder Bay, ON back in the summer of 1970.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Used to like getting that root beer in waxed paper cartons.

I was always surprised that the Grandpa burger is the biggest. Many seniors I know have a slightly diminished appetite.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

SINC said:


> Harvey's in the big four?
> 
> You missed A & W which is much bigger, at least in western Canada.


I prefer Harveys all the time.. then A&W but it is pricey.. 
A&W are everywhere now in all the malls in Ontario.
PEI has an A&W and a Harveys downt the road from each other.. 
to be fair I visit both. LOL


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

SINC said:


> Had my first A & W burger and root beer in Havre, Montana back in the early 50s on vacation with my parents. Love them to this day.





Dr.G. said:


> Memories. I had my first A&W hamburger in Thunder Bay, ON back in the summer of 1970.


And I have never visited a A&W. No real reason really. Never liked the naming of their burgers it is like I need a compare chart for their burgers to find out which one I want. So I just avoided it all together.

It used to always be Harvey’s because I could get what I want on it. Now I just make my own. And I don't like these new burger places. I have checked out Five Guys and what a waste of money. Even the fries are disgusting and soaked in oil. Yuk.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Joker Eh said:


> And I have never visited a A&W. No real reason really. Never liked the naming of their burgers it is like I need a compare chart for their burgers to find out which one I want. So I just avoided it all together.
> 
> It used to always be Harvey’s because I could get what I want on it. Now I just make my own. And I don't like these new burger places. I have checked out Five Guys and what a waste of money. Even the fries are disgusting and soaked in oil. Yuk.


I love the Harvey's "make your own" burgers because of the pickles ........  Sadly, there are no Harvey's here in NL.

Still, my wife makes a great BBQ hamburger with her special "Alberta sauce", which only two people in the world (she and her sister) know the recipe.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

I used to enjoy the burgers of the 50's & 60's in Vancouver ... King burgers (@ 19 cents/ea) ... as a newspaper boy, I could even afford one or two at times!! And Lions burgers (@ 25 cents/ea) ... as a university student, they were definitely a part of my diet!!

Haven't had a burger at the three listed places in a good long while. The last one I had at a Harvey's (in Ottawa, many years ago), was a greasy mess. And the last one at a Burger King (at YVR, a few years go) was a "gag & spew".

More recently, have enjoyed a fair number of 'teen & mama burgers' at A&W's during our downtown Vancouver hotel stays. Like to buy the 'mama's' and put them in the room's fridge overnight, and have them cold for breakfast!!

The very best burgers ... the ones we've enjoyed while down in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico over the past several years .... lean beef, fresh add-in's, big, and so tasty!!!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Joker Eh said:


> And I have never visited a A&W. No real reason really. *Never liked the naming of their burgers* it is like I need a compare chart for their burgers to find out which one I want. So I just avoided it all together.


So... if a burger joint came up with the ultimate burger recipe, one that gave you orgasmic delights beginning with the first juicy morsel, but for some reason named it the "crapburger" you'd never go near it, despite all testimonials indicating its awesomeness? :lmao:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

johnp said:


> The very best burgers ... the ones we've enjoyed while down in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico over the past several years .... lean beef, fresh add-in's, big, and so tasty!!!


Well, then... there's my problem. I never go to the resorts here in Mexico...


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

CubaMark said:


> Well, then... there's my problem. I never go to the resorts here in Mexico...


Yes, we're there as traveller's, but not typical tourists. We do not go to the resorts either, we choose to stay at small, downtown hotels. And when we shop (to cook/eat in), and dine out, it's in the local neighbourhoods as much as possible (for us 'oldtimers').
Cheers!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

CubaMark said:


> So... if a burger joint came up with the ultimate burger recipe, one that gave you orgasmic delights beginning with the first juicy morsel, but for some reason named it the "crapburger" you'd never go near it, despite all testimonials indicating its awesomeness? :lmao:


:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

CubaMark said:


> Another vote for A&W - though it's been a long, long time since I had a fast food burger. But now that you have me thinking about 'em, I can't get this out of my mind: my family cottage on the lake; charcoal BBQ; homemade burgers made with egg, big chunks of onion, some black pepper... topped with slices of real cheddar, relish, heinz catsup, mustard... toasted buns.... thanks... thanks SO much for making me even more homesick than I was five minutes ago....
> 
> (FYI Mexico doesn't do hamburgers. I'll spare you the details, to protect your appetite... and my hide, *given that I'm stuck here for awhile yet....)*


I thought you were heading your way back?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

If I had never tried an A & W burger, my first test would be a teen burger, eaten hot and on site, not taken home in a bag.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

SINC said:


> If I had never tried an A & W burger, my first test would be a teen burger, eaten hot and on site, not taken home in a bag.


See I would think papa or grandpa. It just makes no sense to me. When someone says Teen burger to me, I think Teeny Weeny. Weeny meaning small and not worth my time. See how my brain works? And like everyone else I think my brain is working the right way :lmao:

I remember an A&W at the Dufferin Mall near where I grew up. In all the years it was there I never ordered anything. But since I no longer eat fast food I won't be trying it anytime soon.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Joker Eh said:


> I thought you were heading your way back?


 That's a little problem that only gobs of money can solve.... :-(


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

CubaMark said:


> Mexico doesn't do hamburgers. I'll spare you the details, to protect your appetite... and my hide, given that I'm stuck here for awhile yet.




I've had some great burgers in Mexico. Asadero Grill in Piedras Negras really stands out.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

True - I have not travelled the length and width of this country on a hamburger-quality quest... so let me restrict it to Zacatecas. This city has no idea how to make good hamburgers.

...and pizzas. The only halfways-decent pizza in this town comes from, oddly, Sam's Club, which has an outdoor patio space. On that count I can claim some confidence, having spent the past six years searching for a decent pizza... Note that I'm not including gourmet pizzas in this claim. There are two Italian restaurants in the historic centre (Trattoria Il Goloso - my favourite - and La Traviata Di Verdi) who make lovely thin-crust specialty pizzas.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

SINC said:


> If I had never tried an A & W burger, my first test would be a teen burger, eaten hot and on site, not taken home in a bag.


Actually, I think that foil bag has something to do with the unmistakable aroma/flavour of the A&W burger. 

I remember we used to go to an A&W drive-in knock-off in Oshawa that was just as good- The Jolly Buccaneer. There's a funny McD knock-off in Sudbury. I call it NickDonalds, with the golden arch (singular) out front. Not sure, but it could be almost as old as McD.

I don't understand Harvey's. They take meat and make it indistinguishable from a soy burger, or maybe it is a soy burger, hard to tell.

I prefer the local greek burger, although it is run by a Korean family now. Same great banquet burger though.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Back before some of you were born, there was an independent burger joint at Eglinton & Kennedy in Scarborough, called Biff Burger. (The Kennedy subway stop stands there now.)

Their secret was in the sauce, if you dared.

We even coined some 'interesting' names for it.  Such is youth. lol


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> Well, then... there's my problem. I never go to the resorts here in Mexico...


Been in Puerto Vallarta twice, once just for a day and once for 3 days. Never set foot in a resort, there is lots to see and do that has nothing to do with a resort, especially in the old city.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Autralians stick thick slices of beets on their burgers.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Autralians stick thick slices of beets on their burgers.


Raw or cooked?


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

I like an A&W Mama burger with cheese, substitute grilled onions and hold the dill pickle, now thats a good fast-food burger.

Plus I always ask for a fresh one, I tell them I'll wait.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

Problems at Lick's from CBC news.

Problems at Lick's?

Swirling the drain.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

jamesB said:


> Raw or cooked?


Boiled.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rob said:


> Problems at Lick's from CBC news.
> 
> Problems at Lick's?
> 
> Swirling the drain.


Lick's is being destroyed by better products.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Even though their fries have always been so-so, Peter's in Calgary was always my favourite. Besides the burgers, their shakes were certainly superior to Maccy D's or any of the other big names.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Wow, haven't even thought of Peter's in years, but yes sir, that was a fine burger and shakes. Memories.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Peters is still going and it still amazes me how fast those huge line-ups move

Home - Peters' Drive-In


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Okay, so we've been talking about burgers...............well welcome to WIndsor. We have Prime, beats A&W ( with the exception of the sirloin, which is probably the best value in the fast food crowd when you use the coupons we get here ) Gilligans, Joe Smooes, the list goes on. You buy your burger by the pound here..... none are the frozen patty type....

Since, you lived here any favs from your past?????


----------

